# New To Forums (Thoughts On GNU Space Case)



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Loonical said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am pretty new to the forum so I decided I would get on here a lay a line. This is my third season boarding, go out about 30+ times a season, so that'll give you my experience level. I currently ride a 159 Lib AB in the Icey Coast and started with this board from day one. Yes, I bit off a little more than I could chew when I started. This board has opened up a little more or I have just learned how to control the beast.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! Sorry I have 0 advice you on the board recommendation but if nobody happens to see this or respond, try posting in a different section of the forum as its hard to keep up with new member threads in this section, there are so many. Try starting a thread in forums>snowboarding equipment>boards. -GG


----------



## Loonical (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I went with the 156, I love it, it is pretty playful, the 153 might have been a noodle to me because of leg strength. Glad i didn't drop to it.


----------

